# Wanted Orlando Aug 7-13



## DianeV (Jun 27, 2016)

Looking for a reasonable price on a 2 bedroom unit in Orlando for these dates give or take maybe a day or so

Prefer Bonnet Creek, Vistanas, Hilton, Marriott type close to Disney/Sea World

thanks!
Diane


----------



## Joannelitt2 (Jun 28, 2016)

*Orlando*

I have grande villas resort 2 bedroom from August 7-13 for 700. You can email me at joannelitt2@aol.com


----------



## DianeV (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks, that's not one we are really looking at. I appreciate the offer though


----------



## Seaport104 (Jun 29, 2016)

DianeV said:


> Looking for a reasonable price on a 2 bedroom unit in Orlando for these dates give or take maybe a day or so
> 
> Prefer Bonnet Creek, Vistanas, Hilton, Marriott type close to Disney/Sea World
> 
> ...



In case you're flexible, I can do 1BR Marriott Grande Vista for $700. PM me if interested


----------



## DianeV (Jun 29, 2016)

Still looking for preferably a 2 bedroom at the resorts or similar listed, thanks!


----------



## DianeV (Jun 29, 2016)

thanks we prefer a 2 bedroom and cant afford $700 for a one bedroom. Love that resort though!




Seaport104 said:


> In case you're flexible, I can do 1BR Marriott Grande Vista for $700. PM me if interested


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 1, 2016)

I can get you Wyndham Bonnet Creek checking in on 8/13. 6 nights $600, 7 nights $700.


----------



## DianeV (Jul 1, 2016)

dang that's too late. We need to check in around the 5,6,7 




jtmcgarry said:


> I can get you Wyndham Bonnet Creek checking in on 8/13. 6 nights $600, 7 nights $700.


----------



## MagicMedic (Jul 2, 2016)

I can get Orange Lake West village 2br 8/6-8/13 $700


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jtmcgarry (Jul 2, 2016)

It looks like you want 6 nights 8 / 7 - 8/13?
Here is what I can get in Wyndham...
Wyndham Cypress Palms 2 BR deluxe $450, 2 BR lockoff $600 
Orlando International Resort Club 2 BR $450 (near Sea World & Universal)

Jack


----------



## DianeV (Jul 3, 2016)

*All set*

Thanks everyone for the help, we did find something that works for us


----------

